# NUBs und Umgehungsversuche



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42962#42962



> „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter X“ will ein Jahr lang bei ca. 1.000.000 Internetsurfern, die zufällig über eines der zahllosen anonymen Links auf seine Web-Seiten gelangen, zwischen 50,- und 150,- also im Schnitt 100,- Euro pro „Besuch“ aufs eigene Konto „umleiten“, ohne groß aufzufallen. Das ist eine Umsatzsumme von 100.000.000,- Euro (hundert Millionen Euro oder 200 Millionen DM) !!
> ...
> Firma X überlegt, wie sie die Spuren noch weiter verwischen kann. Ganz einfach, Firma X meldet für 3 verschiedene Webseiten insgesamt 200 verschiedene Nummern im Bereich 0900-9 an, mit ein oder mehreren Dialern pro Nummer. Sie schaltet beispielsweise von jedem Link einen anderen Satz von Dialern auf ihre 3 Webseiten, jeder Dialer führt zu einer anderen Telefonnummer und damit – für den Kunden und vielleicht auch für die begriffsstutzige Deutsche Telekom – zu einem anderen „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“. Zur Tarnung sind vielleicht einige der Dialer-Nummern mit einem korrekt funktionierenden Dialer gekoppelt. Auf diesen Nummern gibt es überhaupt keine Reklamationen. Die zeigt man dann als Beleg für die Seriosität des Geschäftsgebahrens der DTAG, der ermittelnden Polizei, der Staatsanwaltschaft und der RegTP vor.
> ...
> ...



Gibt es eigentlich die dort gelöschten Links noch?
Gibt es "Petrus" noch?
Das frage ich mal wieder auf Anfrage aus UK bezüglich "A** GmbH, c/o J*M*, Matl***, Belize" - waren das nicht die mit dem Geheimanwalt in der whois?


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2005)

Dieses Forum zählt die Beiträge einzelner Mitglieder in einer Statistik. Würde man hier die Verstöße gegen die NUBs auch zählen, hätte ich eine klare Vorstellung, wer diese "Hitliste" mit großen Abstand anführen würde.

Wenn Leute, die Aufgrund vieler Verstöße gegen die NUBs diese kennen sollten, weiter so posten, dass die Moderatoren viel Arbeit behalten, hat das für mich auch mit Missbrauch dieses Forums zu tun.

"Löschen" heißt nun mal, dass es wech ist, wenigstens aus diesem Forum. Gut so.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2005)

Widerspruch: "Löschen" heisst, dass der link auf der Grundlage der (akzeptierten) NUBs nicht ok war. Das heisst aber nicht, dass er nicht aus einem Interesse heraus nachgefragt werden dürfte, das absolut konform geht mit Deinem Interesse und den Interessen der Betreiber und der Mehrheit der User dieses Forums. Mit anderen Worten: Mich interessiert, wen "Petrus" damals konkret gemeint hatte. Vielleicht hat den link ja jemand gesehen und könnte ihn mir per PN mitteilen.
Dass das Szenario, welches hier entworfen wird, durchaus real ist und dass es durchaus Beispiele für ein genau solches Szenarion gibt, national wie international - das dürfte unstreitig sein.

Die Sache mit den zu Unrecht geposteten links ist zweischneidig: Ich kann mich an einen Fall aus dem August 2004 erinnern, da ging es um einen Dialer, der selbst das "ok" eingegeben hatte... Du wirst Dich erinnern 
Auch damals waren es links, die zu "Unrecht" (versehentlich) gepostet wurden, die wesentlich dazu beigetragen haben, zu verstehen, was das damals eigentlich war mit den "manipulierten Dialern".
Dass dieses Wissen nirgends in der Art und Weise eingesetzt worden ist, wie es möglich gewesen wäre, ist sehr bedauerlich.

P.S.: Sorry, jetzt habe ich verstanden, dass es um die Firmenbezeichnungen in MEINEM posting ging und nicht um die URL in dem posting von Petrus.
Habs editiert...


----------



## SEP (1 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache mit den zu Unrecht geposteten links ist zweischneidig: Ich kann mich an einen Fall aus dem August 2004 erinnern, da ging es um einen Dialer, der selbst das "ok" eingegeben hatte... (...) Auch damals waren es links, die zu "Unrecht" (versehentlich) gepostet wurden, die wesentlich dazu beigetragen haben, zu verstehen, was das damals eigentlich war mit den "manipulierten Dialern".


Kann schon sein - aber den Preis zahlen wir so hier nicht.

Auch wenn durch jeden Mord die Erkenntnisse der Pathologie steigen könnten, muss man nicht Morde zulassen (krasser Vergleich, ich weiß, aber er verdeutlich das System).

@Aka: Falls du hierzu jetzt eine Grundsatzdiskussion wünschst, bitte PN - dann verschieben wir das in einen neuen Thread zu jenem Thema.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2005)

Nein, wir waren uns in dieser Sache stets einig (ich und die Mods), denke ich. Und wir sind uns da einig, kein Bedarf. Ich habe auch nicht genug Geld, sonst würde ich ein "Parallelforum" errichten 

P.S.: Hat nun jemand noch die URL aus dem "Petrus"-Beitrag???
(andeutungsweise geht es um ein Linknetzwerk mit viel CASH, das von Norddeutschland aus Europa erobert hat und das IMHO ein bisschen zu viele HITS in meiner "fragwürdige-Dinge-Statistik" hat... Ich wollte wissen, ob Petrus das gleiche meinte und wollte gleichzeitig, dass bekannt ist, dass es mich interessiert)


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch nicht genug Geld, sonst würde ich ein "Parallelforum" errichten


Genau hier liegt der Kern des Problems.

Jeder kann kostenlos ein Blog eröffnen, eine ladungsfähige Adresse reinschreiben und lässig losspekulieren. Wenn aber das Geld für die möglichen rechtlichen Konsequenzen falscher Verdächtigungen nicht reichen wird, sollte er es besser lassen.

Diese Rechtsfolgen aber anderen aufzuhalsen, die hier ein privates Projekt betreiben und per NUBs Regeln aufstellen, die bitte einzuhalten sind, ist einigermaßen ärgerlich.

Wer ständig die NUBs absichtlich unterläuft, muss hier auch nicht Lippenbekenntnisse abliefern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## SEP (1 Oktober 2005)

... und solche Versuche sind unnötig.

Thread dann doch mal von hier abgetrennt und verschoben - modaction.SEP


----------



## SEP (1 Oktober 2005)

Und nach dem Schließen des zweiten Threads einmal kurz an Aka:

Gerne sind hier Postings gesehen, die am jeweiligen Thema arbeiten, recherchieren, aufdecken und/oder Verbrauchern helfen oder Zahlungssysteme verbessern.

Das gilt, so wie es soeben geschrieben wurde.

Aaber:
Das Projekt ist ein privates Projekt, ehrenamtlich (und kostenträchtig) eingerichtet, um mittels der vorstehenden Postings zu helfen.

Das Projekt ist *nicht* eingerichtet, um Einzelnen ihren Blog zu ersetzen. m.E. (meine Meinung jetzt) sind BLOGs primär zur Befriedigung von Eitelkeiten angelegt, da ich nun wirklich nicht behaupten kann, vor 2003/04 besonders ärmer informiert gewesen zu sein, als ich das seit der Blog-Schwemme bin.

Es ist bemerkenswert, mit welcher Akribie du Zusammenhänge zwischen Personen, Firmen, Vorfällen etc. suchst. Ehrlich dazu: :respekt:

Es ist aber vom Sinn und Zweck des Forum kontraproduktiv, wenn du jedes Ergebnis in seitenlangen Linkpostings auch verkündest. Zum einen ruft dies einen deutlich erhöhten Moderationsaufwand hervor, da die NUBs tatsächlich auch bei dir gelten und dies natürlich jeweils geprüft wird. Zum anderen darfst du dich ernsthaft fragen lassen, ob deine Detektivarbeit wirklich Früchte im Interesse des Forum trägt.

Was nutzt es dem Forum, wenn wir Kontonummern auf Djerba erfahren, die irgendwann mal einem Dialerkönig gehört haben, der in London zwei Briefkastenadressen unterhält, die zufällig in der gleichen Straße liegen wir die Zentrale der Telefonfirma, die in Marokko ein Konto hat, auf das der heißgeliebte Münchener Freund Zugriff hat ... ?

Wenn du dir das Ganze mal aus dieser Sicht betrachtest, wunderst du dich vielleicht etwas weniger, wenn (auch für dich) irgendwann einmal eine Grenze gezogen werden muss, bevor das hier zum zweiten Handels-Firmen-Personen-Konto-Register für IT-Firmen wird.

Ich komme jetzt nicht mit dem bekannten Dieter-Nuhr-Zitat - aber eine vernünftige Selbstbeschränkung würde dir (und uns) manches vereinfachen.

Dies ist meine Meinung - ob sie von anderen im Team geteilt wird, weiß ich nicht. Ich spreche hier zunächst nur für mich als Mod, der sich durch deine Postings durcharbeitet - und das Forum als Ganzes dabei im Blick hat.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2005)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber vom Sinn und Zweck des Forum kontraproduktiv, wenn du jedes Ergebnis in seitenlangen Linkpostings auch verkündest.


Aus meiner subjektiven Sicht als Forumsleser sind diese Postings auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Ich kann nämlich mit den Informationen schlicht nichts anfangen. Es hilft mir nichts, wenn ich erfahre, über welche Kontonummern mögliche Straftaten abgewickelt werden. 

Das sind Infos, die allenfalls einem kleinen Kreis von Ermittlern helfen könnten. Völlig nutzlos sind die Recherchen IMHO für die Geschädigten. Im Zivilverfahren spielen die von dir geposteten Infos keine Rolle; und die strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen, die sich durchaus mit den Geldströmen und möglichen Scheinfirmen befassen können, legen die Geschädigten in die Hände der Polizei.

Für mich sind die Linkpostings von AKA mehrheitlich Postings, die ich höchstens querlese.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Oktober 2005)

Dem möchte ich schon widersprechen:

Es gibt durchaus wertvolle Postings von Aka-Aka, er kennt die Szene ja nun wirklich und kann ab und zu sinnvolle Zusammenhänge finden und aufzeigen.

Wenn er allerdings mit einem Posting kommt, das über eine Seite lang ist und hauptsächlich aus Registerzitaten etc. besteht, blende ich auch aus und scrolle weiter. Irgendwie ist's zu viel dann - ein richtiger Kracher dazwischen geht leider vielleicht ab und zu verloren.


Ist wie der Unterscheid zwischen Kabarett und Comedy:
Comedy liefert Gags am laufenden Band, und zwischen den ganzen albernen Dingern ist dann mal ein Highlight.

Kabarett liefert weniger Gags, ausführlich vorbereitet - und dann Druff!
Genau so viele Highlights pro halbe Stunde, aber das Zwischenrauschen angenehmer und nicht so überfrachtet.

Ich denke, Aka-Aka kann ein Maß finden, in dem er sowohl für's Forum nützlich ist als auch die "Bitrate" adäquat ist.

Ob er das will/tut, wird sich zeigen ...


----------



## technofreak (1 Oktober 2005)

Um es kurz zusammenzufassen , weniger wäre mehr,  besser strukturieren und vor allem die 
endlosen Dönekes weglassen, wer wann mit wem wo gewesen ist oder wohnt. 

Aber das ist jetzt genügend erörtet worden,  

ich hoffe für alle auf Einsicht.  

tf


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Oktober 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Um es kurz zusammenzufassen , weniger wäre mehr,  besser strukturieren und vor allem die
> endlosen Dönekes weglassen, wer wann mit wem wo gewesen ist oder wohnt.
> Aber das ist jetzt genügend erörtet worden,
> ich hoffe für alle auf Einsicht.
> tf



Das sehe ich ebenso. Denn ganz schnell kommt dann ein getroffener Hund daher und erklärt vor Gericht im Einstweiligen Verfahren, dass diese und jene Tatsache nicht stimme und schon liegt die gerichtliche Entscheidung - wegen Eilbedürftigkeit ohne mündliche Verhandlung - bei Heiko auf dem Tisch. 
Kann er den Gegenbeweis *nicht* antreten, heißt es aus die Maus.
Kann er den Gegenbeweis antreten, muss er in einem weiteren Verfahren - erstmal auf seine Kosten - die einstweilige Verfügung kippen.
Das kostet nicht nur Geld, sondern auch Nerven.

Kurz: Es lohnt nicht. Also bitte keine Gefährdung für das Forum.
Weniger ist mehr. Es reicht, wenn die Betroffenen ausreichend Informationen bekommen, um sich zu wehren. Bei den Dialern hat es ja gut funktioniert.


----------



## drboe (1 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder kann kostenlos ein Blog eröffnen, eine ladungsfähige Adresse reinschreiben und lässig losspekulieren.


Es geht wohl sogar ohne ladungsfähige Adresse. Mehr als eine Mail-Adresse braucht es m. E. nicht, ein Blog einzurichten. Und eine neue Mailadresse ist bei Freemail-Anbietern in Sekunden eingerichtet. Hat der der Plattform-Anbieter seinen Sitz im Ausland, z. B. USA, beisst sich ein Deutscher Anspruchsteller schon die Zähne daran aus, die IPs zu erfahren.  Und die lassen sich noch über Anonymisierer verschleiern.

Man muss übrigens nicht "lässig spekulieren", um ggf. mit rechtlichen Mitteln angegriffen zu werden oder gar Besuch vom  StA zu erhalten. Von letzterem kann derzeit die Zeitschrift Cicero ein Lied singen. Es genügt dazu völlig Tatsachen zu berichten. Das Staat und Firmen diese nicht selten ein Dorn im Auge sind, dies Wissen ist wirklich Allgemeingut. Soll man also besser schweigen, weil andere mächtiger sein könnten?



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ständig die NUBs absichtlich unterläuft, muss hier auch nicht Lippenbekenntnisse abliefern.


Der Vorwurf ist ein bischen überzogen und jedenfalls einseitig. Es gibt hier genügend Fälle, in denen Eingriffe nicht durch die Nutzungsbedingungen gedeckt waren/sind. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> . Es gibt hier genügend Fälle, in denen Eingriffe nicht durch die Nutzungsbedingungen gedeckt waren/sind.


Warum legts du dir nicht dein eigenes Blog zu (wie du es oben skizziert hast), dann wirst du auch nicht durch Willkür schikaniert. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich hier nicht aufhalten oder verklag doch die Betreiber wegen Verletzung deiner  Menschenrechte 
In übrigen, du weißt doch wo das Impressum steht, wasch den Betreibern  doch mal gründlich den Kopf.
So geht das wirklich nicht, ständig wirst du hier verfolgt. 

Als Vorkämpfer für Informationsfreiheit solltest du mal aktiv werden!


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2005)

Ich bin Mitverursacher einer Sachdiskussion über die Regeln und NUBs in diesem Forum. Dabei wurde auch die "Ultima Ratio" angesprochen, die den Moderatoren bleibt, wenn die Einhaltung der Regeln nicht zu erreichen sein sollte.

Hierzu will ich ganz klar betonen, dass ich sicherlich zu denen gehören würde, die die Anwendung dieses "letzten Mittels" am meisten bedauern würden.

Ich sehe große Verdienste und viele sehr nützliche Beiträge für das Forum von dem in Bezug auf die Einhaltung der NUBs Kritisierten. Das Forum würde einen großen Verlust erleiden, wenn es nicht möglich wäre, in dieser Sachfrage einen Modus zu finden, der die tatkräftige Mitwirkung erhält.

Ich teile eine große Ungeduld, angesichts weitgehend untätiger Behörden dem Treiben von Neppern, Schleppern und Bauernfängern zuzusehen. Ich muss oft den ersten Entwurf eines Postings deutlich entschärfen, um zu einer hier zulässigen Ausdrucksweise zu kommen. Das ärgert mich dann auch, aber nur so kann das Forum wirklich das Maximum erreichen und weiter erfolgreich sein.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass diese Diskussion das Forum weiter voranbringt, mit allen Aktiven.

Dietmar Vill


----------

